# Obd1 reader



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm looking for a kit to turn my laptop into an OBD1 reader, does anyone know who makes them and what the average price is?

Im only going to use it on my 1987 300Zx, unless i get another obd1 car then i'll use it on both but for now, its for the 300zx


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Are you trying to do data acquisition or what?

OBDI sucks for anything but pulling codes. it doesn't have near the capabilities that OBD II systems do on realtime data like speed, engine temps, RPM, etc etc etc.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

eventually i'll get an obd2 kit as well, like when i'm workign at a dealer, but for now i want something i can use on my 87 300zx, because in my emissions class, we pull codes like every week so i'd like to have my own reader, i'm still a student and since my car is obd1 i figure an obd1 reader would be better then a 2 since i don't own an obd2 vehcile


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Your not going to be able to run OBDII with a VG30E


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Your not going to be able to run OBDII with a VG30E


i know hence why i want an obd1 kit


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

What he means is he wants an OBDII reader eventually, but wants an OBDI reader now because that's what his car is.


----------

